# [NorCal 240SX] April meet - San Jose



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

*NORCAL 240SX MEET*

April 26 (Saturday)
3:00 PM

Lake Cunningham Park - Lot A
2305 S. White Road
San Jose, CA 95148-1518

Park map

Sodas will be provided.

NorCal 240SX mailing list


----------



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

One more week!

Other Nissans, feel free to join.


----------



## asdf54 (Apr 26, 2003)

so . . .whose gonna go?


----------

